# You know your fluff is spoiled when....



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

For me, it's that I had such a hard time deciding what they get for Christmas! They have so many toys that the thought of new toys is not exciting, they don't really need anymore sweaters, I'm still growing Tuck's hair out to properly show off nice fancy bows...They don't use beds too often... I think, I have decided on..

Bears Jerseys for each of them and maybe a holiday toy or two, and possibly a blankie or two, though they each already have nice ones. The thing I think they will like most is I'm planning to put together a food basket of some of their favorite treats-some home made, and some with freshpet goodies, maybe I'll even break down and buy some fromm treats. They love food as much as I do 

How do you guys know your fluffs are spoiled?


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

It sounds like Rocky and Tucker are going to have a great Christmas. :chili: As for Zoe she has two beds and doesn't use either one, why would you when you have Mommy and Daddy's king size bed to sleep in. Two big baskets full of toys, tons of dresses, T-Shirts, bows, coats, leashes/collars, harnesses, blanket and so on. I would do without just to get her stuff. Boy we love our fluffs. :tender:


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Halo has taken over. I swear I will break my neck on a tennis ball.
View attachment 104751
that's three beds in one shot. Oh and the comforter on the floor is a his also. Mine is beyond rotten.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

Oh and he is currently sleep in my moms bed.... Under the covers. Rotten...but I love his little rotten booty.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Even though she doesn't have her own smart phone, I think MiMi is spoiled and self-centered. Every time I eat anything she comes around expecting me to share; but has she ever, even once, offered to share with me? No, not one stinking bite of kibble. I don't know, Malts today are all just spoiled rotten.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I am a clean-a-holic, I am always cleaning!! For me not to do much Fall cleaning, is unheard of!! But.... I have not done much, since Dewey came. I don't like to leave him in his x pen for long periods of time, and I don't trust all 4 of mine alone without me being there to supervise Dewey around them. I figure it will all be here in the spring when it's time to do spring cleaning, and Dewey will be one. Yes, it's killing me.... But just like I did with my others, pretty much put things on hold and enjoy the puppy stage now!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

You know your fluff is spoiled when...

You wake up with a sore neck & body from contorting your body while sleeping to ensure you don't disturb your fluff's peaceful slumber (while they stretch out 10 times their usual length).


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley:


Sylie said:


> Even though she doesn't have her own smart phone, I think MiMi is spoiled and self-centered. Every time I eat anything she comes around expecting me to share; but has she ever, even once, offered to share with me? No, not one stinking bite of kibble. I don't know, Malts today are all just spoiled rotten.


:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

LJSquishy said:


> You know your fluff is spoiled when...
> 
> You wake up with a sore neck & body from contorting your body while sleeping to ensure you don't disturb your fluff's peaceful slumber (while they stretch out 10 times their usual length).


:HistericalSmiley: You've been watching me sleep! This is SO TRUE in our house!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey has about a billion toys but I still get him a new toy or two almost each week. I seriously need to stop because they are taking over my apartment! But he gets sooo excited about each new toy he gets, so it's hard to resist! He also always has many many different kinds of treats and chewies around to choose from. My family always comments that I am sooo careful about what he eats (organic, natural as possible, no processed junk, etc) but then I'll go eat a frozen meal or fast food myself. Also, all of Bailey's products (shampoos, conditioners, brushes, etc) are much, much better quality than the ones I buy for myself. Yup, I'd sure call him spoiled :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Bailey has about a billion toys but I still get him a new toy or two almost each week. I seriously need to stop because they are taking over my apartment! But he gets sooo excited about each new toy he gets, so it's hard to resist! He also always has many many different kinds of treats and chewies around to choose from. My family always comments that I am sooo careful about what he eats (organic, natural as possible, no processed junk, etc) but then I'll go eat a frozen meal or fast food myself. Also, all of Bailey's products (shampoos, conditioners, brushes, etc) are much, much better quality than the ones I buy for myself. Yup, I'd sure call him spoiled :wub:


Also, I should add that not only do I spoil Bailey, but he is VERY spoiled by my parents, siblings and our extended family as well. When we visit home, everyone is waiting to see him and he always gets fussed over first...and then I get acknowledged 10 minutes later. I will get calls and messages from my relatives across the world just to ask about Bailey...he is very much loved by everyone in our family...more than I am, I could say! :HistericalSmiley:

Last year when Bailey and I moved away to North Carolina for my job, all decisions were made based on how they would affect Bailey. We chose the apartment complex that was the most pet friendly, had great areas to walk, other small dogs, the apartment layout was good for gating off certain areas for him while I was at work, etc. All the new furniture was selected based on what would be safest and most comfortable for Bailey. 

He sure is one spoiled "honorary Maltese" :wub:


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

"You know your fluff is spoiled when..."

When every time I go to a store, I speed past all the pretty clothes and shoes for me, and go STRAIGHT to the dog section.
When every time I go to buy one thing for Cici, I come out of the store with at least 3 other things for her that she doesn't even need.
When she has her bed, toys, pads, food, and plates at her daddy's house, and a separate bed, plates, pads, food, and toys here at her mommy's house. 
When she has an outfit for every type of weather, and when she has "weekday", "weekend", "playtime", and "fancy" outfits. 
When she has a $100 bed and won't let her "cousin" yorkie go near it.
When every day I take her out, it's ALL about her!
When my bank statement is 80% things for Cici, 20% bills, and nothing for mommy!
When she can NEVER have TOO many things... ever.
and last but not least, I know she's spoiled when her daddy gets a second job to make up for all the money we're spending on her:HistericalSmiley:
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

*I totally understand!!*



shellbeme said:


> :HistericalSmiley: You've been watching me sleep! This is SO TRUE in our house!!!


I have 2 precious fluff babies and my hubby has a beautiful little long haired chi-chi and I have 5 kitty fluffs. All 3 pups sleep with us and at least 2 or 3 kitties!! Once I lay down, I don't move again without booting someone out in the floor--so I sleep like a mummy on my back and they all crowd in around. I don't remember the last time I got cold. All the warm little bodies keep me toasty!!!


----------



## nadisakura93 (Oct 5, 2012)

I know that mine is spoiled when I try to train her and she goes like 'I don't care', she sits and stays there! But I still love her to bits!


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

My living room looks like a baby has been there, toys everywhere. My daugther came in the other day, looked around, and said " when I was little you made me play in my room. No toys allow in living room." :blush: Sorry Baby, but I love her more


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> You know your fluff is spoiled when...
> 
> You wake up with a sore neck & body from contorting your body while sleeping to ensure you don't disturb your fluff's peaceful slumber (while they stretch out 10 times their usual length).


That's me also! I sleep with my 3 girls, and my bed is practically theirs now. In fact I bought a new pillow the other day 'cause the otherS one I had are theirs now... Aaaand... Now I'm using an old one, 'cause they took away the new one from me!! Could you believe it?  gotta love them though 💗


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

you know your fluffs spoiled when 

you have to go to the bathroom and feel your going to wet your pants, but don't want to wake her while she's a sleep on your lap, who does that:embarrassed: not me:innocent:


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> you know your fluffs spoiled when
> 
> you have to go to the bathroom and feel your going to wet your pants, but don't want to wake her while she's a sleep on your lap, who does that:embarrassed: not me:innocent:


Not me :innocent:


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

sdubose said:


> My living room looks like a baby has been there, toys everywhere. My daugther came in the other day, looked around, and said " when I was little you made me play in my room. No toys allow in living room." :blush: Sorry Baby, but I love her more



That is the same thing my mom says about HALO!!! He has stuff everywhere and she is just spoiling the heck out of him.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

I know my fluff is spoilt when firstly she's allowed to make more of a mess with her toys than we ever were allowed growing up and my parents say nothing!!!! Well dad makes an attempt every now and again an gives up after a minute 

Secondly when anyone comes into the house she has to great them first!!! Or when you visit other people's houses se gets fussed over for 10 minutes and then your acknowledged 

When your whole day is planned around your fluff and slowly but surely she gets her own way no matter what!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I plan when I'm going out around Pipper's nap times so I know he will sleep when I'm gone and not be lonely. How ridiculous is that!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha, we do that too. I've said no to so many dinner invitations knowing there's no way he's gonna nap at 8pm.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> you know your fluffs spoiled when
> 
> you have to go to the bathroom and feel your going to wet your pants, but don't want to wake her while she's a sleep on your lap, who does that:embarrassed: not me:innocent:


Me neither:blush:


----------

